# Waterless Washes for Auto Express



## jamiefretwell

Hi all,

Auto Express is occasionally slated on here for getting it wrong, so I thought i'd ask for your help. Basically, we're looking to do a waterless wash group test in a forthcoming issue of the mag, and I want to get it right.

I've sent out a few emails for samples, and so far have a list (below) - but wanted to know if you had any recommendations or suggestions for inclusion in the test. The current products i've heard of are:

1. Mer No Water Wash
2. Eureka Waterless
3. Prolong Waterless Wash & Shine
4. Optimum No Rinse (Coming to me from Elite Car Care)
5. Sahara (Coming to me from Glass Polish ltd)
6. Chemical Guys ONE (Coming to me from David)
7. Poorboys Spray and Wipe (still trying to find a UK stockist for this one)

Basically, the criteria is that these products can be used quickly, sprayed on, wiped off and in so doing, will clean a panel of a dirty car. Points go to the cleanest, easiest to use etc... Any polish/protection qualities they offer (beading etc) is a bonus, and price will obviously be factored in. 

I'm aware a few QD sprays may be available - is anyone willing to send me a sample so we can see how this compares to a waterless wash?

I'm happy to give the coverage if we get the bottles before deadline (end of the month), and we need UK prices, a website and a phone number so we can print this for our non-computer-literate readers. A warning in advance, if a product you recommend wins, it will generate interest, so you'll need high levels of stock and the ability to get the product out to all corners of the country too.

Please reply to this thread with your suggestions, and i'll PM those for more details.

Thanks,

Jamie


----------



## Gandi

Check out [email protected] Detailed Obsession for the Spray n Wipe


----------



## ash888

i just came across the poorboys 1 today aswell

http://www.shinearama.co.uk/product.php?id=PBY-SANDW-16


----------



## amiller

As with many many products, alot of the results come from the correct technique. So where ONR for example may give the best results for 'us detailers' (i.e. is prevents swirls and leaves a little protection) it may not be the quickest or cheapest. (at the expense of the paintwork) Just thought I'd mention that part.

I dont know all the above products, but ONR and the Chemical Guys for example, aren't wipe on, wipe off as such.

Here is a video of the technique that should be used...






Hope this helps.


----------



## jamiefretwell

Thanks for the feedback amiller. We're keen to highlight this info in the piece, that sometimes, the best results may come from the product which is not the easiest. I was just highlighting how the test will be carried out.

I also have Miracle Dry Wash, Meg's Ultimate Quik Detailer spray, Autoglym Rapid Detailer and Muc-Of Split Second, as all claim to be able to remove dust and fingerprints, any more suggestions?


----------



## amiller

jamiefretwell said:


> Thanks for the feedback amiller. We're keen to highlight this info in the piece, that sometimes, the best results may come from the product which is not the easiest. I was just highlighting how the test will be carried out.
> 
> I also have Miracle Dry Wash, Meg's Ultimate Quik Detailer spray, Autoglym Rapid Detailer and Muc-Of Split Second, as all claim to be able to remove dust and fingerprints, any more suggestions?


Hmmm, QDs aren't really for cleaning, dust removal and finger print removal isn't really cleaning is it? Just my take on them.

Alot will depend on the wash media you use too. I.E. sponge, sheepskin washmit, MF wash mit, Grout sponge etc. Any thoughts on this? For example, ONR is a nightmare with a sheepskin washmit, but brilliant with a grout sponge. Other shampoos need the help of the a sheepskin mit over a sponge.

It's a minefield of an countless combinations!

My suggestion, would be to use a MF mit (you can get them in Halfords, Sainsbury's etc) for all the tests. :thumb:


----------



## [email protected]

This is getting very popular Jamie

http://shop.autobritedirect.co.uk/hd-free---waterless-car-wash-lotion-24oz-1792-p.asp

Mark:thumb:


----------



## jamiefretwell

amiller said:


> Hmmm, QDs aren't really for cleaning, dust removal and finger print removal isn't really cleaning is it? Just my take on them.
> 
> Alot will depend on the wash media you use too. I.E. sponge, sheepskin washmit, MF wash mit, Grout sponge etc. Any thoughts on this? For example, ONR is a nightmare with a sheepskin washmit, but brilliant with a grout sponge. Other shampoos need the help of the a sheepskin mit over a sponge.
> 
> It's a minefield of an countless combinations!
> 
> My suggestion, would be to use a MF mit (you can get them in Halfords, Sainsbury's etc) for all the tests. :thumb:


MF mitt is the name of the game, already sorted that. Dust and fingerprints are frequently accumulated over the summer months, be it from beach trips and ice creams or road dust and sweaty fingers...


----------



## jamiefretwell

autobrite-direct said:


> This is getting very popular Jamie
> 
> http://shop.autobritedirect.co.uk/hd-free---waterless-car-wash-lotion-24oz-1792-p.asp
> 
> Mark:thumb:


Hi Mark,

Fancy sending out a sample? What size bottle do you get for £9.99?


----------



## amiller

Sounds like you have most bases covered then. I'd maybe seperate QDs from Waterless wash systems if it were me, but it isnt me, so do as you please!

You could really have as many tests as you want: sponges, QDs, Shampoos, Drying Towels, Rinse Aids, Waxes, Sealants, hand polishes, machine polishes, pressure washers, air blowers, brushes, wheel brushes, wheel cleaners, degreasers, clays etc. I just think that QDs and waterless washes are separate.


----------



## jamiefretwell

amiller said:


> Sounds like you have most bases covered then. I'd maybe seperate QDs from Waterless wash systems if it were me, but it isnt me, so do as you please!
> 
> You could really have as many tests as you want: sponges, QDs, Shampoos, Drying Towels, Rinse Aids, Waxes, Sealants, hand polishes, machine polishes, pressure washers, air blowers, brushes, wheel brushes, wheel cleaners, degreasers, clays etc. I just think that QDs and waterless washes are separate.


Duly noted. We often have to put two tests into one for time and simplicity - e.g. sat navs - I would have loved to do a test of cheapo units and a test of top-end ones, but we couldn't. While it is unfair to put a £99 entry level up against a £299 range topper, we argued that second place was actually the best cheap unit, with first awarded to the best overall...


----------



## DIESEL DAVE

Jamie, I`ve used waterless washes for quite a while and have a dozen types at present, may I suggest to include the extremly popular Proshine which is essentially the same as the TV shopping channel version `Showroom Shine`
http://www.netparts.co.uk/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=56
Others to consider are the excellent waterless washes by Freedom and 3D http://www.freedomwaterlesscarwash.com/
and http://www.shopcarcare.com/


----------



## jamiefretwell

DIESEL DAVE said:


> Jamie, I`ve used waterless washes for quite a while and have a dozen types at present, may I suggest to include the extremly popular Proshine which is essentially the same as the TV shopping channel version `Showroom Shine`
> http://www.netparts.co.uk/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=56
> Others to consider are the excellent waterless washes by Freedom and 3D http://www.freedomwaterlesscarwash.com/
> and http://www.shopcarcare.com/


Thanks Dave, i've just PM'd you


----------



## Cheesy231

if you are going to be including QD's in the comparison then i believe it is essential to explain that these should only be used for on the spot treatment, ie: if you notice a fingerprint on your fairly clean car then you spray on and treat that area. so people don't believe they can spray there entire car and just wipe all the dirt around causing silly amounts of damage


----------



## [email protected]

Dont forget Jamie we are the UK distributor for 3D.


----------



## John-R-

jamiefretwell said:


> Thanks for the feedback amiller. We're keen to highlight this info in the piece, that sometimes, the best results may come from the product which is not the easiest. I was just highlighting how the test will be carried out.
> 
> I also have Miracle Dry Wash, Meg's Ultimate Quik Detailer spray, Autoglym Rapid Detailer and Muc-Of Split Second, as all claim to be able to remove dust and fingerprints, any more suggestions?


Try Dave again at Carwashnwax (Chemical Guys) they carry 2/3 different QD's that are popular here :thumb:

http://www.chemicalguys.com/Automotive_Detail_Quick_Detail_Spray_and_Clay_Lube_p/wac_114_16.htm

John


----------



## DIESEL DAVE

autobrite-direct said:


> Dont forget Jamie we are the UK distributor for 3D.


Beat you to it, I`d already emailed Jamie your address


----------



## DIESEL DAVE

jamiefretwell said:


> . Basically, we're looking to do a waterless wash group test in a forthcoming issue of the mag, and I want to get it right.


I forgot to say that I`m looking forward to your findings Jamie


----------



## rusey93

What about onedrywash? 

I have some, but i don't really use it tbh, but it's one to add to the list...


----------



## Ross

DP Waterless Wash is another one and its quite good IMO http://www.motorgeek.co.uk/waterless-wash-p-158.html


----------



## GR33N

Ross said:


> DP Waterless Wash is another one and its quite good IMO http://www.motorgeek.co.uk/waterless-wash-p-158.html


and the Shampoo man speaks :lol: 

I like the idea of Waterless Washes but im just a bit scared of it all seeing as I have a black car 

Possibly have to get some and try it on someone elses car first 

Good luck with the test mate :thumb:


----------



## jamiefretwell

Thanks for all your feedback guys. It's nice to be able to come on here for help and advice, rather than defend Kim's reviews!

It seems like the test is shaping up to be a two-type race - QDs for dust and fingerprints, Waterless wash products for this and a bit more cleaning power.

Many thanks for your helpful suggestions - I now have the list as below. Excuse the "Incoming/Got" - my code for keeping tabs on where the bottles are!

Waterless Cleaners
1.	Eureka Waterless Wash – GOT (£9.99 – One litre)
2.	Prolong WWS – GOT (£13.95 – 500ml)
3.	Miracle Dry wash – GOT (£10.76 – 500ml + 2 cloths)
4.	HD Free – GOT (£9.99 for 24oz)
5.	No Rinse Wash & Shine – INCOMING (£6.99 - elitecarcare)
6.	ProShine Spray & Shine - Waterless Wash & Wax – INCOMING (£5.95)
7.	Sahara - WAITING ON PHONECALL
8.	Chemical Guys ONE - EMAILED (£8.95 – 16oz)
9.	Poor Boys Spray n Wipe - EMAILED (£8.95)
10.	DP Waterless - INCOMING (£10.55 - 950ml)

QDs
11. Autoglym Rapid Detailer – GOT (£7.99 – 500ml)
12. Muc-Off Split Second Detailer – GOT (£9.99 – 500ml)
13. Meguair’s Ultimate Quik Detailer - INCOMING (£9.99 - 500ml)
14. Mer Fast Detailer Spray – INCOMING (£6.99 – 500ml)

Does anyone have a phone number or contact info for Gaz at Detailed Obsession for Poorboys? I've had no luck from the web form i filled in... :s I may try shinearama, but didn't want Gaz to miss out as he was recommended...

Rusey93 - I already had OneDryWash and it's on the list  Loving your icon btw.

Ross - thanks, i've just spoken to Ron and he's getting a bottle of DP in the post to me 

Hopefully we'll have a lot of products available for a test, and i'll keep you guys updated!


----------



## jamiefretwell

Thanks to Gandi I now have a bottle of the poorboys winging its way to me...


----------



## mu71rd

no Finish Kare 425 in the QD section?

from what i can tell it's very effective and pretty cheap. can't provide any myself though - although i'm sure you could talk to Tim @ CYC


----------



## AJA

I've just had my HD waterless wash delivered today (prize from Autobrite) so I'm going to do a mini review of it this weekend and post up my findings.


----------



## essexdel

*Product suggestion*

Hi Jamie, I am unable to PM you as I am new on here. I have an idea for a waterless product that you should trial, perhaps you could get in touch with me.


----------



## Ross

gr33n said:


> and the Shampoo man speaks :lol:
> 
> I like the idea of Waterless Washes but im just a bit scared of it all seeing as I have a black car
> 
> Possibly have to get some and try it on someone elses car first
> 
> Good luck with the test mate :thumb:


I am always around:lol:I used it on my sisters car which had light dust and it worked really well and it works well at removing bird bombs too:thumb:


----------



## dominic84

I think it's a seriously bad idea to review waterless wash products and QD's in the same group test. The outcome is likely to be very confused because they are at the end of the day completely different products.

Plus you are already planning to include rinseless washes (ONR) and actual 'waterless' wash products (ProShine et al) which will in istelf require clarification and slightly muddies the water so to speak.

So although you have a point that QD's can do some of the work of a waterless/rinseless wash product; it would be like including them in a review of normal car shampoo's in as far as yes they may clean very light dust but they are certainly not designed to clean a car.

I say this because you opened the thread by saying you often get criticised for 'getting it wrong' which is imo due to the confusing selection of products for reviews, i.e. a wax review containing everything from actual waxes, to polishes, to all-in-ones - it's just not comparing like for like.


----------



## Tiptronic

dominic84 said:


> I think it's a seriously bad idea to review waterless wash products and QD's in the same group test. The outcome is likely to be very confused because they are at the end of the day completely different products.
> 
> Plus you are already planning to include rinseless washes (ONR) and actual 'waterless' wash products (ProShine et al) which will in istelf require clarification and slightly muddies the water so to speak.
> 
> So although you have a point that QD's can do some of the work of a waterless/rinseless wash product; it would be like including them in a review of normal car shampoo's in as far as yes they may clean very light dust but they are certainly not designed to clean a car.
> 
> I say this because you opened the thread by saying you often get criticised for 'getting it wrong' which is imo due to the confusing selection of products for reviews, i.e. a wax review containing everything from actual waxes, to polishes, to all-in-ones - it's just not comparing like for like.


Jamie, I'm afraid that I have to agree with Dominics comments above. As he said, the reason you have come in for criticism previously is having various product types in a test that should have only one type. I know most readers probably don't have the level of knowledge that is present on here. Equally confusing product types will only confuse people still further.

You have the opportunity to enlighten people on better ways to care for their vehicles appearance, which given the size of your readership is an enviable opportunity. I am glad that you have sought the views of people on a forum such as this, as they have enhancing and protecting car finishes as their interest

I was going to suggest the ProShine/Showroom Shine for the list, but someone beat me to it. It's a good product as long as the car is wearing dirt that is months old!

Look forward to reading the results.

Thanks
chris


----------



## BRUN

defo include ProShine its always on the shopping channels


----------



## Dipesh

Don't forge to put that qvc one in your test. I think that's very popular, i can't funk of the name though!


----------



## Jordan

Dipesh said:


> Don't forge to put that qvc one in your test. I think that's very popular, i can't funk of the name though!


greased lightning showroom shine?

pretty much the same as showshine iirc.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE

jason2800 said:


> greased lightning showroom shine?
> 
> pretty much the same as showshine iirc.


Same as Proshine


----------



## uruk hai

I've been looking at "Greased lightning Showroon shine" and "Pro shine Spray and shine "and I havent decided which one to go for although there is a bit of difference between the two when it comes to price. Anyone used both products, if so what do you think ?


----------



## DIESEL DAVE

uruk hai said:


> I've been looking at "Greased lightning Showroon shine" and "Pro shine Spray and shine "and I havent decided which one to go for although there is a bit of difference between the two when it comes to price. Anyone used both products, if so what do you think ?


Proshine ! I`ve used both 

From the Proshine website :-

`Before selling Showroom Shine, Greased Lightning sold ProShine Spray & Shine both through their own website and through a TV shopping channel. However, they are now supplied the product direct from the original manufacturer under the alternative name of Showroom Shine.
Both products perform the same and give the same results`


----------



## uruk hai

Cheers Dave, I appreciate that and I'll now buy which ever is the best deal :thumb:

What do you think of these products ?


----------



## DIESEL DAVE

uruk hai said:


> Cheers Dave, I appreciate that and I'll now buy which ever is the best deal :thumb:
> 
> What do you think of these products ?


Sorry for the late reply, I`ve just seen the question 

I bought this, does it answer your question ?










I use ONR wash then Proshine to dry/shine very dirty vehicles :thumb:


----------



## Pezza4u

What about Autosmart Tango, isn't that their version of a waterless wash?


----------



## DIESEL DAVE

Pezza4u said:


> What about Autosmart Tango, isn't that their version of a waterless wash?


No it isn`t


----------



## Pezza4u

DIESEL DAVE said:


> No it isn`t


According to this thread you can.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE

Pezza4u said:


> According to this thread you can.


No I won`t ,you can if you want my friend !


----------

